# Need Opinion On RS4 Reps



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

I know that "they all look the same", but please bear with me. There are different thickness' of the spokes, as well as shape and actual curvature of them as well. So after looking over multiple sites, manufactures, wheel sites, etc, I've decided that I really want to get the RS4 reps. Nothing serious, but enough to make me want someone elses advice/opinion. They vary between price and a little in weight. 
I will be running an 18" rim, 225/40/18 tire [either ToyoT1R or Falken FK452], and will be on Koni Sports with Neuspeed Race Springs [1.8"]. 
Color is of no importance as it will be changed once taken into ownership. Its between Ace Alloy Wheels, Hartmann, Raderwerks, and Velocity Motoring.








1. Ace RS4 [hyper black]
Size: 18x8
Bolt-Pattern: 5x112
ET: 45
Weight: 24lbs
Price: $159 per wheel [edgeracing.com]

2. Hartmann B7 RS4-252
Size: 18x8
Bolt-Pattern: 5x112
ET: 47
Weight: 25.5lbs
Price: $260 per wheel [www.hartmannwheels.com]

3. Raderwerks Split7-A
Size: 18x8
Bolt-Pattern: 5x112
ET: 42
Weight: 25.5lbs 
Price: $235 per wheel [www.raderwerks.com]

4. VMR 708
Size: 18x8.5
Bolt-Pattern: 5x112
ET: 45
Weight: 25lbs 
Price: $175 per wheel [www.velocitymotoring.com]


----------



## i_am_perfect (Sep 8, 2004)

velocity gets my vote


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm leaning towards the VMR's as well. They aren't as thick in the spokes and have a lil more curve to em. yet the 'lip' is kinda annoying and what REALLY concearns me is the 8.5 width.
I dont know if I'd rub or if it would be too wide, period. Hence the advice/opinions


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Need Opinion On RS4 Reps (the4ringer)*

Thye Hartmann's have the best fit an no rubby with Et47 offset, plus stellar reputation for quality


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

an offset of 45 has potential to rub? I thought 45+ was sorta 'free and clear'


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

+1 for Hartmann. Least chance of rubbing.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

so then the Hartmann's barely clear at 47? 45 is 'rub territory'?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

i have et 45 right now on my 18" wheels and dropped on neuspeed sports..nowhere near rubbing...EVER.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

good to know. the race series springs are a little more then .5" lower then the sports series.
what brand/series tire are you running?
18x8? 18x8.5?

I like the VMR's but that extra .5" width concearns me...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

just saw in VMR's gallery, someone with a black a3 on the 708's. Though its 'rock-climbing', guess it stands to reason they fit somewhat.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

hartmann b/c of the offset.


----------



## woodchuck11 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (audiant)*

i have the VMR's in 19s. specs are 19x8.5 et48 w/ 225/35/19 lowered on h&r sport springs. haven't had any rubbing even w/ the car loaded w/ 5 people.
i'll see if i can post some pics later.
pics added 
















still looks kind of high. hope to get c/o in the summer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by woodchuck11 at 4:55 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

much appreciated woodchuck.
again, no one can answer if the 2mm difference between VMR & Hartmann will make a difference. anyone care to chim in. I really dont think it will be an issue. and the fact that others are chimming in with VMR's only stands to reason.
I guess I'm playing devil's advocate [i tend to do that].


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

The Hartmann's are half an inch thinner than the Velocity wheels which works out to them being roughly 6mm more inset than a wheel that is 8.5" with the exact same offset. 
Since the Velocity wheel is 8.5" with an offset of et45, the same as the Hartmann reps, the Velocity wheels will protrude 6mm more, which might be an issue in the front, but it shouldn't be a problem in the back. 
If you have the stock bi-color wheels, the Velocity wheels will stick out 24mm more from where those sit. I think either one will look good though, I've always liked the Velocity wheels, even though they are a little aggressive for out car's wimpy high offset.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Also, I forgot to add that I think Velocity might only sell the RS4's in 19" for our cars, where Hartmann has many sizes available.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i vote #4


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

A friend of mine had the Hartmanns, and they were VERY SOFT! They would get unbalanced very easily and they rubbed a lot with thick 225 tyres due to the offset (42 at that time) but later on we got them on a lathe and brought them back to 45 (cut 3mm out).
I now have the velocity replicas in 19. AFAIK, they dont make a near close offset in 18 inch. The wheel in 19 is AMAZING! Almost the same exact as the real RS4. The hartmann wheel was not so similar, specially at the bolts. I removed the rear bolts and have slight rub at the fenderliner, only on extreme highway jumps, happens very rarely. I have 235 tyres, but thin ones (sumitomos HTRZII)
If I were you, I would definitely get 19! I will post some pics later of my car and some of my buddies car (an S3 with the OEM optional RS4 wheels in 18) and they look really small!
I cant say anything about the other two except that the Raderwerks WILL rub.
Hope this helps.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Another vote for the Hartmann. Have heard nothing but good things about them on all forums. (First bad post I have seen above)


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

SprintA3 - Understood with the 8.5/6mm offset situation. I agree, the VMR's have a bit more of 'life' to them. And as of yesterday, I spoke with a rep from VMR who said they are goin into production in february for 18's. I'm not looking to buy JUST yet, but wanting to set things straight for now.
QuattroRican - Thanks! Seems to be a tight race between Hartmann & VMR
Mugen - Thanks for the heads up on the Hartmann's. Not like I drive crazy over potholes or anything, but its something good to know. Where did you cut the 3mm from?
I spoke with a rep yesterday who gave me those figures. Granted the 19's ARE nice, but I'm also taking into consideration, weight in wheel and tire. Trying to shoot for lowest possible number, since its a 25lb wheel.
Pics are appreciate too!
Eltonsi - Thanks. Everything is being taken into consideration.
Thanks for all your feedback guys. I'm going to talk to VMR and see if they would do a custom 8" rim. If not, no biggy. I also think with running a 225 at a stretch I should be ok as well. its pushing it, but SHOULD [in theory] be fine. Sounds like people have ran them with minimal to no rubbing issues which is awesome.
Jay


----------



## Korgs130 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

I recommend the Hartmann wheel. I have the 18" Hartmann et45 with the fender screws removed and I rub (in the front) once in a great when making a hard, fast 90 degree turn. The et 47s were not availible when I got mine, but that is the way to go. The 2 mm will make a difference. I to hit some pot holes every now and then (some roads here in IL suck) and have not had any problems. Plus the guys at Hartmann were great to work with.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

That's cool that they are going to do an 18" wheel. I think that is the one to go with. I know when I was looking at tires the price difference between tires for 225/40/18 and 235/35/19 is pretty big. So going with an 18" VMR wheel will save you some money vs the 19" but still look great.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Korgs - Thanks for the input on the Hartmanns. Seems this has been a good thread for a comparison for the RS4 reps out there.
SprintA3 - Yeah, I'm looking for the 'lightest' wheel/tire combo I can find with the given options. Though 19's are nice lookin, I'm a bit more into performance. With 19's I think I'll have a greater risk of rubbing, especially with a 235. Not to mention a 26-27lb tire. Eek!
The tires I've settled on are the Toyo Proxes 4. Good performance, weight, and price. Though they are 225's, I think they should stretch fine, reducing the risk of rubbing, especially on an 8.5" rim. The tread is 9.1" So I think at 8.5" it'll stretch that out a bit and be fine.

thanks for all the input guys. Much appreciated


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

aside from those who chimmed anyone else lowerd with 8.5" wheels?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_aside from those who chimmed anyone else lowerd with 8.5" wheels?

I am lowered 2 1/4" all around on 19x8.5" with et45 and 225/35/19 Never rubbed even with people in the back. Also 4ringer, where in the bay you from? I have my wheels off the car, you can take a look to see how they look stretched.



_Modified by BlownM3 at 1:49 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

holy hell. what suspension are you running? c/o?
thanks for the info! much appreciated. Thinkin im pretty sold on the VMR's. Though Hartmann had a pretty cool deal.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_holy hell. what suspension are you running? c/o?
thanks for the info! much appreciated. Thinkin im pretty sold on the VMR's. Though Hartmann had a pretty cool deal.

Yep Koni's


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

hows your camber/tire wear?


----------



## bigbadbubba (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Need Opinion On RS4 Reps (the4ringer)*

Anyone with information or experience with the ACE RS4 reps? Reviews? How do they look in person? Anyone got pics on a A3? Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

hartmann has a good customer service reputation.
velocity rs4 reps i believe have the deepest spoke curvature.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

but for 18's ive heard that VMR's have a low offset and have rubbing issues. if only they made a straight 18x8 with a 45et


----------



## callmecue (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Damn the haters. IMO, RS4 reps are classy and stylish. Most of the hatred seems to come from people who already have RS4s. I'll have a "big boy Audi" one of these days but for now, REPS are just a reminder of what's to come. Pics like woodchuck11's just make me want them more. If I pull the trigger on a set for my A3, I'm definitely gonna go with the Onyx Black. Never seen an A3 with that color and I think it will be kinda sick on silver with that dark Open Sky roof. Velocity 19's for me too!


_Modified by callmecue at 8:13 PM 4/24/2008_


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

2 3 1 4
that's my order


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

I went OEM 18s. More than twice the price of the replicas, but lighter in weight. But no issues with anything, and that's worth a penny or two as well!
I won't buy replica wheels where I live in Asia (quality/safety issues..I can't tell the good ones from the bad ones, not an insult on quality of the good ones!) And if I get the ones in the States, then the shipping costs on the replica make them the same cost as OEMs! So..OEMs it is!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

OEM RS4 19" are said to be around 33lbs. OEM 17's are said to be be 27.5lbs +/-


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Are the Ace RS4's silver or black? It says "hyper black" but the picture on their website shows silver wheels.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

R/S4 reps will be replaced by several new designs with Audi's continued roll out of new product. I'm interested in TT-R(s) if you want to stay OEM


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anyone have the Ace RS4 reps? Pics?


----------

